# Fairwell Thunderbolt.



## Beatlesfan (Nov 29, 2011)

Well after my 5th warranty replacement thunderbolt, Verizon is sending me a Bionic. I have liked the development and the overall look and feel of the 'bolt and I love HTC, but the bionic was the best they could do for a replacement.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

lol I just jumped ship too, the verizon lady made me an offer I couldnt refuse on a GNex. So long Thunderbolt, you were fun for about 3 months.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

How the hell do things like this happen? I had Verizon offer me a Galaxy S when my Droid X went through 7 replacements. They even told me I had to buy my own battery and cover. I ended up using a family member's upgrade to get my TBolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> Well after my 5th warranty replacement thunderbolt, Verizon is sending me a Bionic. I have liked the development and the overall look and feel of the 'bolt and I love HTC, but the bionic was the best they could do for a replacement.


I'm on my fourth, and if something goes wrong with this one, I'm gonna try for something else, hopefulyy a bionic, just not a revolution.

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are lucky, I was only offered a charge...

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> lol I just jumped ship too, the verizon lady made me an offer I couldnt refuse on a GNex. So long Thunderbolt, you were fun for about 3 months.


Wow really that's amazing considering there is a shortage of the nexuses. They love giving them away when some Verizon resellers can't get them in stock. Fing trolls

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Wow really that's amazing considering there is a shortage of the nexuses. They love giving them away when some Verizon resellers can't get them in stock. Fing trolls
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I just got offered a nexus as an early upgrade, so they probably gave time one too

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm so happy with my tb and sky raider on. I'm trying to hold on to my tb for as long as possible. I'll probably follow the sky raider Guy to whatever phone he gets next.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

How did you get them to give you a different phone? A GF of mine is getting her fourth Droid 2 this week and they told her that as long as they have them in stock they will keep giving her the same phone.

I told her to tell the CS rep that, while you appreciate their help, you want to talk to somebody in a supervisory role. She took the fourth replacement and told me that this would be the last time.

Are they out of TBolts or did you have to put up a decent argument?
Thanks.


----------



## MR_2FNGRZ (Nov 2, 2011)

chimpsnest said:


> How did you get them to give you a different phone? A GF of mine is getting her fourth Droid 2 this week and they told her that as long as they have them in stock they will keep giving her the same phone.
> 
> I told her to tell the CS rep that, while you appreciate their help, you want to talk to somebody in a supervisory role. She took the fourth replacement and told me that this would be the last time.
> 
> ...


Sadly, the argument may be the only way to get results. They jerked me around the same way. Verizon no longer offers that kind of warranty swap (at least that's what a rep told me, but then again they're as sharp as a bowling ball). I had gone through 3 DXs before I finally got fed up. They wouldn't switch me out, so my only other option was to use my early upgrade and get the Tbolt. While its been good to me, it isn't short of its own issues. Verizon loses money by doing warranty upgrades, so they bs ppl as much as they can to avoid it. Best advice I can give is to complain, complain, and threaten to leave. If you get lucky enough, the right rep will take you seriously


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

so weird, i have had great experiences with the CS at verizon.
bought my phone used so warranty was gone, somehow got a workaround to where i could get a replacement, that phone has 4g issues
got that one, and it as well had radio issues
they offered me a revolution or a charge (this is before the bionic came out) right then...i refused and wanted a TB
finally got a good one, but the screen was lifted a little bit. didn't bother me until this week when i took it out of my pocket, the screen gets pressed in while in there, so when is seperates again, it starts pressing buttons on my and i cannot stop it until i set it down for a few seconds.

i have an upgrade in 3 months, maybe they will let me upgrade now....who knows.


----------



## johnrexb (Aug 29, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> lol I just jumped ship too, the verizon lady made me an offer I couldnt refuse on a GNex. So long Thunderbolt, you were fun for about 3 months.


What happened to your TB to get a GNex? I want a GNex!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

johnrexb said:


> What happened to your TB to get a GNex? I want a GNex!


I dont know about him, but my LED light went out on my current bolt, which is my third. i asked if there was any way to swap out the device for another one because of my problems. She talked to her manager about an early upgrade to get the Nexus, and she said it was ok, but i didnt have the money to get it now, so she marked my account for the end of the month when we can get it


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

stvnx7 said:


> I'm so happy with my tb and sky raider on. I'm trying to hold on to my tb for as long as possible. I'll probably follow the sky raider Guy to whatever phone he gets next.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


He has a Galaxy Nexus ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to bump this with my experience.

I have been having data issues. Long story short, this isn't my first replacement and the rep said there's a chance it's a TB problem and if I get a replacement it might have the same issues. I have an upgrade available but I don't want to buy another phone right now. I have the option of getting a Revolution (hahaha), a Charge (again, no), a Bionic (getting better), or a Rezound (not bad). I was told specifically no on a RAZR or GNex which doesn't make sense to me because they offered a Rezound. Anyway, if I chose one of those I have to foot the bill for a battery and a cover since replacements don't come with one. $40 battery and $15 for the cover for the Rezound. I'll have to think long and hard about this. I don't really want any of the phones that just came out but if it's just ~$50 and I keep my upgrade, what's there to lose?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm going to bump this with my experience.
> 
> I have been having data issues. Long story short, this isn't my first replacement and the rep said there's a chance it's a TB problem and if I get a replacement it might have the same issues. I have an upgrade available but I don't want to buy another phone right now. I have the option of getting a Revolution (hahaha), a Charge (again, no), a Bionic (getting better), or a Rezound (not bad). I was told specifically no on a RAZR or GNex which doesn't make sense to me because they offered a Rezound. Anyway, if I chose one of those I have to foot the bill for a battery and a cover since replacements don't come with one. $40 battery and $15 for the cover for the Rezound. I'll have to think long and hard about this. I don't really want any of the phones that just came out but if it's just ~$50 and I keep my upgrade, what's there to lose?


Wait on the battery cover, every time i have gotten a replacement, it came with a cover, and from what I understand, you can use your bolt battery in the rezound if you want too... free rezound? I may be wrong though

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Wait on the battery cover, every time i have gotten a replacement, it came with a cover, and from what I understand, you can use your bolt battery in the rezound if you want too... free rezound? I may be wrong though
> 
> This post has been XOOMED here


I got one anyway. My first TB replacement did come with a cover. I'd rather have the cover come the same day than risk not being able to use my new phone when it comes. If I have two then I'll try to take the beats logo off one.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

How do people go through so many phones, are their major issues on each phone, or just small one ? I've had the same tbolt since launch and I've never had a hardware problem other than peeling kickstand, which I just rubbed all the way of with a penny.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> How do people go through so many phones, are their major issues on each phone, or just small one ? I've had the same tbolt since launch and I've never had a hardware problem other than peeling kickstand, which I just rubbed all the way of with a penny.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


No 3g on one, another wouldn't switch to 3g after wifi, screen falling out of one (came that way from Verizon), yeah, major problems. Guess I have bad luck.


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

My problem is a weak lock button (sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Mainly use volume buttons to wake and on screen lock button to lock it)
I wonder if they'll give me a decent switch

Sent from my mechabolt


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

akstyle450 said:


> My problem is a weak lock button (sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Mainly use volume buttons to wake and on screen lock button to lock it)
> I wonder if they'll give me a decent switch
> 
> Sent from my mechabolt


If it's your first one and they still have TBs to send out, you'll get another TB.


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

I own a bionic and a thunderbolt..in my opinion the thunderbolt is a much better phone (camera, screen, etc.) .plus the unlocked bootloader. I'd keep the tbolt

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

totw187 said:


> I own a bionic and a thunderbolt..in my opinion the thunderbolt is a much better phone (camera, screen, etc.) .plus the unlocked bootloader. I'd keep the tbolt
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Single core.. terrible battery life.. still pics r better on tb.. but vid is deff better on bionic.. and the thing is a brick.. i had my tbolt for 6 days then traded it in for my bionic... havent looked back since. Cant beat a dual core lte phone. Imho.


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If it's your first one and they still have TBs to send out, you'll get another TB.


While I understand that logic, I pray I get a laid back CS rep, I've been meaning to talk to CS and try to get something different. I've had my TB since last March I believe and haven't had many problems until now when the mic started acting up. I'd tried different roms and same problem, when I answer or place a call sometimes the microphone doesn't work, leaving me forced to hang up and try again, thankfully it's usually no one important on the other end. That, in conjunction with the battery life, has me preparing my argument for when I talk to CS.

Overall what's the general consensus on best phone and most realistic shot of getting? Obviously everyone would like to get a Nexus, but that'll take some really crafty arguing. Is my best option/chance to get a Bionic or Rezound?


----------

